# Tag cuts



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like they cut a big chunk of the NR deer tags for the southwest Wyoming part of Utah. Might take 7 points to hit the G this year. 

They might have to double the price of fireworks, lottery tickets, and real beer to make up the lost revenue.---------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that tag numbers are preliminary until after the spring population surveys and mortality surveys.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Just draw A with 0 points and hunt whitetails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Reduce deer tags in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah....ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee.

Here, pee in this little cup.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*7 points*



Springville Shooter said:


> Looks like they cut a big chunk of the NR deer tags for the southwest Wyoming part of Utah. Might take 7 points to hit the G this year.
> 
> They might have to double the price of fireworks, lottery tickets, and real beer to make up the lost revenue.---------SS


We triple the price of fireworks this time of year and then have a "50% off Sale" in June. The 50% off sale changes names to "2 for 1 Sale" for Pioneer Days.

Then we double the prices in early September when the hundreds, perhaps thousands, of non-resident doe antelope hunters hit Evingston.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*they sell meat at the store*

Just come up and shed hunt. You don't need any points.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....where's area G? I'm a resident.

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, I know he says it all the time, but I'm starting to think this really _is_ Goob's favorite thread. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

7 points is ridiculous. Boy, at my age waiting 7 years might not be an option. 

Hey, is that why a lot of the non residents are getting PO Boxes in Evanston and Kemmerrerrer? See, if yer a resident you can buy a deer tag over the counter.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that if a bill could get to the Wyoming legislature to outlaw shed hunting in Wyoming by Utah residents it might be the first thing to get bipartisan support in like two centuries. ----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Tough decision.......hunt with the Utahns in Wyoming or the Californians in Utah. Maybe I'll go to California and hunt by myself?-------SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Reduce deer tags in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah....ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee.
> 
> Here, pee in this little cup.
> 
> .


Is Kemmerer in that part of the state?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think that if a bill could get to the Wyoming legislature to outlaw shed hunting in Wyoming by Utah residents it might be the first thing to get bipartisan support in like two centuries. ----SS


Yes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Southwest Wyoming part of Utah map*



bugchuker said:


> Is Kemmerer in that part of the state?


No, the border stops at the Lincoln/Uinta County line.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a lot of winter left here in southwest Wyoming and mule deer are most vulnerable in April. We went into the winter with good forage, lots of protein, but the snows were heavy and there were no wind storms to blow it off the benches, off many of the traditional feedgrounds. The 2-week thaw in January and the recent warm spell have been a blessing for the big game herds here. 

Like I said the G&F will set the final tag numbers in a couple months after all the land and aerial surveys are completed. All those numbers you see on the proclamations are tentative. They rarely cut big game tag numbers, but you never know, we got a fairly new, and impressive, group of G&F people over here.

.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> No, the border stops at the Lincoln/Uinta County line.


*OOO*


----------

